# Civilian Medical Records



## chappyk (25 Jul 2010)

Hey, does anyone know if the CF has access to our civilian medical records?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Jul 2010)

chappyk said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know if the CF has access to our civilian medical records?



Why do you ask?  Is there a specific reason?  Is there some information in your existing medical records which could create difficulty in joining and you hope that the CF will not find out about it if you withhold that information (or have already done so)?  If that is not the case, my apology for having a suspicious nature, but there will be few (of the knowledgeable ones, anyway) on this means who will provide details of how to cheat one's way into the CF.


----------



## chappyk (25 Jul 2010)

no...I was prescribed anti-depressants after I was given a job offer, but seems that I will not be on them for much longer.  Thats all.  I don't want something like this to mess things up since I had already gone through the medical.  Not wanting to hide anything, just don't want to mess things up now that i am in.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Jul 2010)

So, you were prescribed anti-depressants since getting a job offer, and you don't think this is important enough to tell the Recruiting Centre.  Would you tell them if you had broken your leg?  How about if you were diagnosed with cancer?  Your medical condition has changed - you are obliged to tell the Recruiters.  YOU do not get to decide if it's relevant enough.

If your situation turns out to be serious enough, you could potentially "mess up" a lot more things by hiding it.

For further reading, try this 14-page thread on Depression / Anti Depressants


----------



## chappyk (25 Jul 2010)

thanks for the help.  Can moderators please close this.


----------



## ChopperGunner25 (20 Sep 2010)

Hi all. I have been interested in joining the CF for a good amount of time now and I have one issue in mind that has been delaying my application. It is in regards to the CF medical process during recruitment. Does the RC request to have access to your civilian medical file? I ask this as I have some rather personally senstive information in my file that I wouldn't allow anyone to read over other than my doctor. Or do you only fill out a questionaire during the medical phase? Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Miller97 (20 Sep 2010)

I don't know if its standard for every CF candidate but when i did my CFAT and interview my medical was done in the same day and they just give you a questionnaire to fill out and then you'll meet with the med tech and he /she will go over the results on your questionnaire with you and do a physical exam with you. There may come a time where they may request some additional information from your doctor.


Hope this helps.
Regards.
Miller97


----------



## captloadie (20 Sep 2010)

If you can't be open and honest about any medical issues, past or present, don't bother applying. Not only are you lying (not a trait looked upon fondly in the CF), but if these sensitive issues arise again 1,5,10 years down the road, and you are no longer employable, then we have wasted time and money training you.

However, the CF doctors, like all doctors, take the privacy of the individual seriously. If you tell the doctor the issue, they will take it into account when making their medical evaluation. It may stay in your medical file if you go further through the process, but only the medical staff who access your file would know the information, just like in any civilian medical organization. 

There is also nothing so sensitive that our doctors haven't seen before.


----------



## ChopperGunner25 (20 Sep 2010)

I see. Well would you be so kind as to set out and explain all of the different medical categories a potential member or current reg force member can be placed into, thanks.


----------



## OkanaganHeat (20 Sep 2010)

Your best first stop is here. http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html


----------



## nicolka (12 Dec 2010)

I have looked at the link a few times and my question is still unanswered...In the medical history what specific questions are asked?

I'm worried about it becasue 3 years ago(by the time my position opens up it will be 4 years) I entered a program for eating issues and since completing the program I have not had any issues. I'm not sure if that is something that needs to be brought up since its a non-issue anymore but it is still part of my medical history....is that something that would cause me to be disqualified? :-\


----------



## Occam (12 Dec 2010)

I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV - but a quick Google search reveals that eating disorders are categorized as Axis I mental health disorders in DSM-IV.

What do you think the odds are that the CF will ask you on the health questionnaire if you have ever suffered from or been treated for a mental or psychological disorder?

Tell them about it, and let the chips fall where they may.  Things will look a lot worse for you if they find out about it via other means, and you didn't disclose it - meaning that you're trying to hide the condition, past or otherwise.


----------



## nicolka (12 Dec 2010)

Yeah I suppose that is the only thing that can be done...and if it's meant to be....

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Wellington23 (8 May 2017)

I was wondering, when I browsed the site it said during the medical assessment, your medical records and history will be reviewed. Does this mean just the information/paperwork/physical that is reviewed during the enrollment process, or do they actually breach privacy and go into your personal health database and review all your, if any, surgeries, prescriptions, doctors appointments and blood/lab work and their results? Obviously I'd be upfront about any medical history, mine is pretty light, but I would just feel uncomfortable if that were the case.


----------



## sarahsmom (8 May 2017)

The military cannot access your medical records as a civilian any more than your mechanic can.
However, if after you join, it is discovered that you omitted anything in your medical (forgot to tell us about the knee replacement surgery you had XX years ago) you could be released for irregular enrolment. Or you could find yourself with no medical coverage for that injury (due to a pre-existing condition).
These are worst case scenarios. Just be open and up front with the doctor/med tech. They are not trying to keep people out, but let the right people in.


----------



## Wellington23 (8 May 2017)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> The military cannot access your medical records as a civilian any more than your mechanic can.
> However, if after you join, it is discovered that you omitted anything in your medical (forgot to tell us about the knee replacement surgery you had XX years ago) you could be released for irregular enrolment. Or you could find yourself with no medical coverage for that injury (due to a pre-existing condition).
> These are worst case scenarios. Just be open and up front with the doctor/med tech. They are not trying to keep people out, but let the right people in.



What if I honestly forget about something in my past, but not having mentioned it due to not remembering, could that bite me in the ass later on? Like just today I remembered I had surgery 6 years ago to remove my appendix. I just remembered because I've been reading about other peoples' experiences here, and surely feel as though I would have forgotten to mention that if it weren't for this site. Although it was a surgery, the entire event and recovery took no more than a week, and after that I just plain forgot about it as it was back to life as usual with no reminders, not even a barely visible scar. Who knows if there's anything else I'm forgetting...


----------



## sarahsmom (8 May 2017)

Realistically, that surgery is not likely to affect you later on.
Even if you take a direct hit to the area where your appendix used to live, you are not likely to have any residual issues.
So just be open and honest and it should all go well. If you intentionally try to hide stuff, that's when the problems start.


----------



## Wellington23 (8 May 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Shane1987 (4 Jun 2018)

Hey all,  not sure if this is the right place to post this. I’m about to join and I am just wondering if i need my civilian medical records? My family doc is retiring so I’m not sure what happens to my records after his office closes. Do I need my doctor records to join or would I need them at some point down the road, or would the CF need them at some point down the road? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jay223 (18 Jul 2018)

Hi everyone, first time posting on here and cannot find any real solid information on this topic anywhere. I was wondering if the medical staff during recruitment can directly view my civilian medical records? I am scheduled to do my CFAT at the end of this summer and am hoping to figure out if they can access my civilian medical records or not. As a teenagers I got involved with taking pills and ended up on methadone for a while to get off it, and personally, I really do not want to bring it up in the recruiting process. It’s somethint I’m still ashamed of to this day, but if they do have access to my medical records, I know I should tell them ahead of time rather than have them find it in my medical records later. It has been my dream to be army infantry for years, and I would hate for this mistake as a youth to ruin my chances. I did also get arrested at 16 for break and enter, and it is on my youth record, not an adult record. I am now 21 and haven’t been involved with any of that stuff for years and years and just want to move forward, but I’m very concerned my medical record will be viewed and my previous opioid dependence will disqualify me.

Thanks a lot


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2018)

Do you want to risk being kicked out for lying during enrollment? Part of being an adult is owning up to your mistakes, learning from them and then pushing forward. Being anything less than truthful in the recruiting process will show that you don't have the attributes we want in a CAF member.


----------



## mariomike (18 Jul 2018)

Jay223 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if the medical staff during recruitment can directly view my civilian medical records?



See Original Post,



			
				chappyk said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know if the CF has access to our civilian medical records?



And Reply #5,



			
				ChopperGunner25 said:
			
		

> Does the RC request to have access to your civilian medical file?


----------



## Jay223 (19 Jul 2018)

Thanks, I missed that section. Still trying to figure the whole site out.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2018)

Jay223 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I missed that section. Still trying to figure the whole site out.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## medicineman (19 Jul 2018)

Jay223 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, first time posting on here and cannot find any real solid information on this topic anywhere. I was wondering if the medical staff during recruitment can directly view my civilian medical records? I am scheduled to do my CFAT at the end of this summer and am hoping to figure out if they can access my civilian medical records or not. As a teenagers I got involved with taking pills and ended up on methadone for a while to get off it, and personally, I really do not want to bring it up in the recruiting process. It’s somethint I’m still ashamed of to this day, but if they do have access to my medical records, I know I should tell them ahead of time rather than have them find it in my medical records later. It has been my dream to be army infantry for years, and I would hate for this mistake as a youth to ruin my chances. I did also get arrested at 16 for break and enter, and it is on my youth record, not an adult record. I am now 21 and haven’t been involved with any of that stuff for years and years and just want to move forward, but I’m very concerned my medical record will be viewed and my previous opioid dependence will disqualify me.
> 
> Thanks a lot



Google Section 117 of the National Defence Act - it spells out the legal ramifications of lying for purposes of enrollment...and it's also referenced at the bottom of the document you fill out/sign when you do your enrollment medical (unless the forms have changed since I got out of course).  

Be up front and good luck to you.


MM


----------



## wnhan (19 Jul 2018)

You really should not be lying at any point of your application and hopefully in your career as well (assuming you are selected for your preferred trade). As stated above, there are repercussions if it was somehow discovered that you were untruthful.


----------



## JesseWZ (19 Jul 2018)

As stated above, there are consequences to lying on enrollment. There is an NDA charge (S 122 NDA):

"122 Every person who knowingly

(a) makes a false answer to any question set out in any document required to be completed, or

(b) furnishes any false information or false document,

in relation to the enrolment of that person is guilty of an offence and on conviction is liable to imprisonment for less than two years or to less punishment."

There is also a fun little release item (Release 1(d) or in less severe cases, 5(e) from the QR&O's:

TABLE TO ARTICLE 15.01
1. Misconduct:
D.Fraudulent Statement on Enrolment.
 who, at time of enrolment, made a fraudulent statement which, having regard to the circumstances under which it was made and its effect, warrants release under this item; a false statement as to age made by an underage applicant, or a minor oversight or ambiguous statement made through enthusiasm to join the forces, should not result in release under this category. (See article 15.32 – Release for Fraudulent Enrolment and Item 5(e).)  

5. Service Completed
E. Applies to the release of an officer or non-commissioned member by reason of an irregular enrolment other than Item 1(d).

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/ch-15.page

Don't start your career as a liar. Be up front, accept any potential consequences to past actions and carry on. It will be what is expected of you when you join.


----------



## Schwartzie55 (19 Jul 2018)

You will be asked about drug use etc. after your CFAT and interview and you will be required to sign that document that the information you provided is correct and true. You will be asked again during your medical. You need to make the right decision, and that’s simple enough. Tell the truth, be honest.


----------



## Xylric (31 Oct 2018)

As a result of my medical evaluation on the 24th, I've been given a few forms for my GP to fill out in relation to the treatment and diagnosis of something. The problem is, while I have been a patient at his practice my entire life (to the point that one of the founding doctors of the practice delivered my twin brother and I - on his own birthday, no less), I seldom have cause to go to see him - not because I'm stubborn, but because I've never had any legitimately serious medical concerns while in his care beyond the standard emergency care (broken bones, cuts, and the like), and even then I have fingers left over when counting up those incidents. I last saw him in 2015, as a follow up to the initial diagnosis of the above. 

The sickest I've ever been would've been before my first birthday, if what my family has told me is true.

The problem is, I switched to him as my standard GP after my initial doctor (the one who delivered me) scaled back and sold this practice. While all records remain, the fact is, I'm not sure how much detail he'd be able to provide. Is it possible that my good health might hamper filling out this batch of paperwork?


----------



## ontheedge (31 Oct 2018)

If the doctor and or his associates have access to all your information and medical history, they should be able to give the medical opinion required for the application. Good health doesn’t hamper things usually, unless there are inconsistencies or missing details. But where info is missing, it can usually be obtained with some delay and cost ....


----------



## Xylric (31 Oct 2018)

So gaps of "I only see him once every three years or so" is fairly commonplace?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Oct 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> So gaps of "I only see him once every three years or so" is fairly commonplace?



Yes.  While GPs may not be asked everyday to fill out employment medical forms it happens often enough that they are familiar with the process.  Employment medical forms from the CF will usually be more direct and specific (or at least that's been my experience) so there shouldn't be confusion on the part of your doctor.  If he/she/they made adequate notes when you did see them and (following standard required practise) filed specialists' and diagnostic testing reports on your file, everything should be there for them to complete the forms.  Of note, since this is not a medically required service, the completion of such forms are not covered by your provincial health insurance and thus your doctor may charge you for the service,


----------



## Xylric (7 Nov 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Yes.  While GPs may not be asked everyday to fill out employment medical forms it happens often enough that they are familiar with the process.  Employment medical forms from the CF will usually be more direct and specific (or at least that's been my experience) so there shouldn't be confusion on the part of your doctor.  If he/she/they made adequate notes when you did see them and (following standard required practise) filed specialists' and diagnostic testing reports on your file, everything should be there for them to complete the forms.  Of note, since this is not a medically required service, the completion of such forms are not covered by your provincial health insurance and thus your doctor may charge you for the service,



That makes perfect sense, thank you. Now I just need to confirm the e-mail address to send the forms and results, as the alternative would be for me to drop it off in person, and I'm not sure if that's appropriate for this.


----------

